#   >      1

## KRAV

630 .    -   "",      "  /",  ,  1     /.     ,  ,  .   -  " "     1    .  -      " "?     , ,   .     ,             .     ? 
  ,     ? , ,  .

----------


## VLDMR

> -  " "     1    .


     .   ,    ** " "  :quest:

----------


## Ageres

> .   ,    ** " "


    .           ,     , 1   .

----------


## KRAV

> ...1   .


...

----------


## VLDMR

> ...


  .
..,    ,      .     ,   "" .  :Big Grin:

----------


## zhns

,    . 
   ,        .,        .

----------


## ˸

.  1           / ().   148,        ,  .         1.          .       .

----------


## BTG

,       1   .

           -   304.05 -   - .2           -  ,         .     -   ,   ( )          -   (     ,    -         .5  3)   -  . 
 ,    .       ,       .

    ,                .
                 -            -      .
    -       ,      -  ,          ()  ,        . , ,   ,              -     .

 :

**    -      -  ,        -        (    )     -            -  .

**      -   -   ** .    -        -   * .*
,  ,         ,               -       .
    ,     .           ,       .          -   (, ),        .    ,    ,   ,        .
 - ,     +  -.         -    .   -       -  ,         -  .       .     ,     ** .        .

,        7    8   11.
 11     .7  .8   ,            ,    .11   .7  8.

----------


## desna

> -   304.05 -   - .2           -  ,         .     -   ,   ( )          -   (     ,    -         .5  3)   -  . 
>  ,    .       ,       .


*BTG*,     "  "  :Smilie: 
       .     ,    "  -       .."
  " " -  , ""=""  " " ..
   ?  -    1,     - ...

----------


## BTG

> "  "


,    .   ,   "" - 2008.,    .

----------


## KRAV

,   ,         ,  -     -           (. ).   ,    1,       " ".    ,       2-3-.    ...

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> *BTG*,     "  " 
>        .     ,    "  -       .."


 ,   - .      ,     ,   127  -  -    : "  -  ",      .

----------


## BTG

> " ".    ,       2-3-.


,   *VLDMR*,    "" .

    .    .   ,     .

----------


## desna

> ,   - .


.      .    -..

----------


## BTG

> ,   - .


   ,  .   . 

   -  01.01.2009:

1.    (  )    :     .

2.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)
 1.501.15 -  1.501.12;

3.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)  1.503.05 -  1.503.12;

4.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .) 
 1.501.12 -  1.501.13;

5.   -   ,(.: :  ,   ,.  .)  1.503.12 -  1.503.13;

6.   (  )       .

7.      .

      .     λ   л.    .  λ    , ..   -  λ -    -        .

    -  л       , ..              .  ..       -  л   .

    . 

8.      .

 6, 7  8    .

9.             :
 1.501.13 -  1.502.11.

*Dmitriy V.,*      ?

----------


## Dmitriy V.

.     :
- 50115 - 50113 (.268 .148)
   ( )
- 50113 - 50211 (. 269 . 148)

   50113    .   ,   .       127 ,  .   ?

----------


## desna

> .     :
> - 50115 - 50113 (.268 .148)
>    ( )
> - 50113 - 50211 (. 269 . 148)


..     .   ...

----------


## BTG

> 127 ,  .


   127   .

----------


## kurti

> ,        7    8   11.


       "  (     )   13,    ?
       ,      7  11   6,   13 (      )       (    ).      	:		
  : .6 + .8 - .7 - .11. 
.      8 ()  ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## dennis27

1 
  631     :Smilie: ,
  -  !

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> 1 
>   631    ,
>   -  !


,     .     " ",      ,   .   127     ,      " ". ... :Frown: 
       -?...      ,   - . :Abuse:

----------


## KRAV

> 631    ,


    ?  ?

----------


## dennis27

12

----------


## melekhin

> 12


?

----------


## BTG

> "  (     )   13,    ?
> .      8 ()  ,   .


  ?   - " "     ?      ?

----------


## kurti

> ?   - " "     ?      ?


       ,    .         ? :EEK!:        ?  20104 ?

----------


## Dmitriy V.

> ,    .         ?       ?  20104 ?


 ,    :
- 20104 - 21003

    (     ):
- 21003 - 30405

----------

> ,    :
> - 20104 - 21003
> 
>     (     ):
> - 21003 - 30405


    21003?   21003  .

----------


## kurti

......

----------


## Dmitriy V.

?     :

_95.           :
020104510       020101610       ,   021003660            ;
_

..   /  ,  ,   - 20104 - 20101  .          ,    ,    .         ,        .

----------


## kurti

> ?     :
> 
> _95.           :
> 020104510       020101610       ,   021003660            ;
> _
> 
> ..   /  ,  ,   - 20104 - 20101  .          ,    ,    .         ,        .


   ,   ,   1             "     (304.05)     "           40116,    .      .      .       ,                 ,    ,         ,   -  .        .

----------


## BTG

> ,                 ,    ,         ,   -  .        .


   4 .      - " ".    -  , , 04-340  1 - , 04 -     , 340 - ,  1 -  .                  .

----------


## kurti

:yes: 


> 4 .      - " ".    -  , , 04-340  1 - , 04 -     , 340 - ,  1 -  .                  .


   . 4    :yes: ,     21003 ,              ,        ?         .       .

----------


## BTG

> . 4   ,     21003 ,              ,        ?         .       .


  ,     ,         . 4           .      . 

,       ?   7 (    )  4 ,   " "    ()   () . 1.201.04.1.      "  "    " " -  -,    " "    "  ".

----------


## kurti

,    ,     631....!    :Big Grin:

----------


## nadjaK

> ,       .


      ,            .        .       ,    ,       .     "  "           .  :Wink:

----------


## nadjaK

631 ,            (      ),         148.     "".

----------


## zhns

.  ,    ,     ? -  ?)

----------


## zhns

,    ,     :Big Grin: 

1.    .  ?  ? 

2.    211?     . 100.     /  99 .  100 .  " ",     100    99 . ?        .       / ?) 
     1: 



> .  
>   ""


  "   "     "" ?   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## BorisG

> "   "     "" ?   .


    .

----------


## dennis27

?         ?

----------


## Lesiem

> ,    ,    
> 
> 1.    .  ?  ? 
> 
> 2.    211?     . 100.     /  99 .  100 .  " ",     100    99 . ?        .       / ?) 
>      1: 
> 
>   "   "     "" ?   .


  631    -        /

----------


## 58

631    630                 ( ).           .   ?

----------


## 223

> 631    630                 ( ).           .   ?


     ,

----------


## zhns

> ,


  ?      ))) 

   ,           .  ,    .  :Redface:

----------


## BTG

> ,           .  ,    .


      ,       ""   631 . 
  :

1.   -         .      ,     ,  .
 ,      -   ,          1 (   )  ,     , : *1. 04  211*,  1   , 04     , 211  ,  ..
       7 = . 9.

2.    -   (            )     3   -     ,        .
      ,      3 -       , ,        8    .         ,    /  .
       .8 = .11.

3.   -             ,    -     , ..         ,           .   .  .          .

----------

,   -       ,      -   ,   (),     ,    ,   .    1. 2     . 
     ,    ,   ()      ..  !

----------


## Analit

,    "  "    " /"   ?  ,    .

----------


## Tanyazor

[QUOTE=Analit;52211271] ,    "  "    " /"   ?  ,    .[/QU


        ""    .

----------


## cheliya

!
  ,        ,   1  .   .

 632.   ,     "  "    ( ),         .      . 
 :Frown: 

  -   ? ..         .

----------

> -   ?


   .   "  " (   "  ")   -  " ",  "  "   "  ".
         , ,   ,           . 
       ,    !!!

 1   . - .  --  .  - .  --  -    -  - -   -  - .
, . .

  , ...    ...   !!!  :Smilie:

----------

,      ((((

----------


## kurti

> ,      ((((


        ?       .   ,      ,  :Smilie:

----------

> ?       .   ,      ,


 ,   ,   ,     ,       .    ( 632)

----------


## kurti

,         ,   -    ,     +   ,    -  -   - .         .     .         :Big Grin:

----------


## 22

> ,         ,   -    ,     +   ,    -  -   - .         .     .


,  .

----------


## kurti

,        .

----------


## 22

,  ,      "",      ?       !!!!  !!!

----------


## kurti

:Big Grin:   .

----------


## 22

> .


    ,   !!!      " "    !!! ))))   ,        !!!

----------

2008       -     ,        .   ,  -   ?

----------


## 1402

> 2008       -     ,        .   ,  -   ?


?

----------

?

----------


## 1402

> ?


   1   632. -   -    (0504064)

----------

,     !!!!?  630-  ...

----------


## 1402

> ,     !!!!?  630-  ...


   !!! 630     25,    631- 148.

----------


## _

* 1402*       632.

----------


## 1402

> * 1402*       632.



    ,         2008 ,     632   (,,,,    ).    .          . ,  .

----------


## _

* 1402*     .      ?       -  212  222  ,  222   -      ,   ,      .   ?

----------


## _

:      -.       ,       -   ?

----------


## desna

> :      -.       ,       -   ?


*_*,  - 1       ?

----------


## 1402

> * 1402*     .      ?       -  212  222  ,  222   -      ,   ,      .   ?

----------


## dennis27

#70  - ; ,  -     :Smilie:

----------


## _

*desna*     ,    ?

----------

> *desna*     ,    ?


   -  ,       (    ).     ,  .

----------


## desna

> *desna*     ,    ?


   1  ,    ,    ,        :Smilie:

----------


## _

*desna* ,       ,

----------


## _

:Frown:

----------


## 44

> 


       1SB61Dem.   ,     ,   .    -    .

----------


## _

-    ,       .

----------


## 44

> -    ,       .

----------


## cheliya

. ,  , :

        ( -  ).  : 501.13.1, :502.11.1  :504.12.2, :502.12.2 . 
!   -  ( -  )       :Frown:  

       ,        .

----------


## kurti

> . ,  , :
> 
>         ( -  ).  : 501.13.1, :502.11.1  :504.12.2, :502.12.2 . 
> !   -  ( -  )       
> 
>        ,        .


   ?  ?                  " ".  ?

----------


## cheliya

, .   ,  ,    /c  (-)  ,    - ,          /  . 

Kurti,    :yes:

----------


## tusy46

, ,  .  ,  .    ,          1  " ".         .           .   1   ?

----------

> , ,  .  ,  .    ,          1  " ".         .           .   1   ?


             (  )      "-" ? , .

----------

